# Red Sox win!!!



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

:d


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Finally... I can go to sleep now. Now on to the World Series where we may have to kill off Clemens.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

The beloved Sox finally beat the hated Yankees! The stupid Yankees dropped four games in a row, becoming the first team in postseason baseball history to blow a 3-0 lead in a best-of-seven series. 

Now let's go on to another "Boston" victory on November 2nd and we'll be all good!


----------

